# IBS & Coeliac Disease



## 13257 (Jan 7, 2004)

Does anyone have any diet suggestions for coping with IBS when you have Coeliac Disease? All the usual fibre foods are not allowed for Coeliacs! Sensitive bowel means I cannot eat fruit/yoghurts etc. Anyone out there who can help?


----------



## echris (Jul 19, 2000)

I suggest that you start reading the postings on the Delphi forum for celiac at: http://forums.delphiforums.com/celiac/ The basic registration is free and contains much of what you would want. There are always discussions about diagnosis, diet, recipes, etc. Try it. Lots of good information.


----------

